# burn spot on the middle of the leaf



## I_H8_MY_X (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi Yall,

I noticed today on one of my plants that has a small 1/4" spot, looks like a burn in the leaf dark yellowish in colour. I noticed a bit on the ends of the tips of the plant, dont know if tommorow those tips will become worst, what should I do?

1. Soil or Hydro?  Soil
2. If hydro what type bubble, ebb and flo, etc.?  N/A
3. ferts/nutes used? Soil mix? used mircle grow to help start growing, its been a month I haven't used any, best indoor garden soil is mixed with cow manure ratio is 3 parts soil to one part cow manure.
4. Lighting: Florous, HPS, MH, or mix? wattages? Initially I had started with 60 watts of plant fluro (4 15w - 2foot tubes) Wedneday I had bought 4 - 40w- 4 foot fluros which has 6 plant fluro and 2 natural sun shine fluros, and placed it with the two existing 2 footers fluros.
5. PH if known? sorry don't know, guess I should invest in a digital one...
6. What stage of growth? its 1 month old
7. Relative humidity and temp of area if known? Humidity is at 65% temp is at 26c
8. Grow area size and ventilation? lights and plants take up approximate 16sqf. there is plenty of ventilation as its in my crawl space that is unused 30feet x 30 feet, also have a fan to help air the room a bit on timer which comes on for 3hours and off for 3 hours..
9. Any other measurements that may be useful like PPm, EC, CF, etc.?sorry no
10. lighting schedule?  24/7 still growing the one plant with the spot im concerned about is about 15" high and bushy as my lights are on the side and not so much the top.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 26, 2006)

hey there I 8 my x. hehehehe
Did the A1 steak sauce work good? just kidding man...been dyin to mess with ya on the screen name. lol I love it.

I would get that PH checked first. From reading you list, without a picture, that would be my first guess.
If your not ready to fork over the bucks. You can go to wal-mart and pick-up some PH auquarium test strips. Pour water though and check the PH of the water coming out of the bottom. MG is known for causing PH imbalances.

If its MG pre-fert soil ferts chould be residual for about 3 months tops. unless you flush the soil out.


----------



## I_H8_MY_X (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks Mutt for the reply back, yeah I like my name too, have had it from my first x over 10 years ago... anyways Im sure the water is the problem, sometimes I can smell the poisonious chlorine our government puts in our drinking system and who know what else... I was looking at our large local stores like walmart and crappy tire for a small digital ph meter and they don't sell, where do they sell these?? I think they only sell the strips at petsmart... I wonder what other speciality shops sell this stuff...

Thanks,


----------



## Mutt (Aug 26, 2006)

Wal-mart has the test-strips. Meters, either Local hydro store or greenhouse. O'wise online. Hanna is a great name for meters.


----------

